# Flouride coated trauma shears



## echo (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone used these? It's supposed to be non-stick, good for when you're cutting tape and whatnot.  example


----------



## mickeymouse4348 (Dec 25, 2010)

*i own fluoride coated shears*

and the tape doesn't stick to them but its not much of a difference. i would recommend it but i wouldn't recommend spending much more than non-fluoride coated shears. these are the ones i own and they cut through jeans like its butter, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WJHE7E/ref=oss_product .


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow ive never even heard of Flouride coated shears, But I think a set or two might find there way into my bag. And especially being from prestige! I love their Products!!


----------



## mickeymouse4348 (Dec 25, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> Wow ive never even heard of Flouride coated shears, But I think a set or two might find there way into my bag. And especially being from prestige! I love their Products!!



yes, they're great shears


----------



## echo (Dec 27, 2010)

I got these and haven't really noticed the nonstick, but they're sharp and cut well. And the all-black looks cool


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2010)

Just wondering why you're cutting tape instead of just tearing it? Saves a little time.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 28, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Just wondering why you're cutting tape instead of just tearing it? Saves a little time.



Could be in a more clinical setting with the removal of applied tape, or even athletic training where you can't rip applied tape


----------



## Tigger (Dec 30, 2010)

rwik123 said:


> Could be in a more clinical setting with the removal of applied tape, or even athletic training where you can't rip applied tape



Scissors are not so useful for taking tape off a patient/athlete. This is the way to go...

http://www.cramersportsmed.com/products_catalog.jsp?catID=82&prodID=81&path=AT


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 21, 2011)

How many folks have used the Prestige fluoride shears and how many like them?  The only other ones I've seen with the fluoride (black teflon) coating are made by Miltex, and they're extremely expensive (about twice the price of the Prestige scissors).  Do you think the Prestige shears are worth the extra expense over non-coated ones?


----------



## foxfire (Mar 22, 2011)

I was given a pair last week. Still kinda testing them out,  but I am pleased with it so far. I would not spend a huge amount of money on trauma shears. Mostly because it will sprout legs and walk off at some point in time. Unless you are willing to guard them closely. ^_^


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rip Shears said:


> How many folks have used the Prestige fluoride shears and how many like them?  The only other ones I've seen with the fluoride (black teflon) coating are made by Miltex, and they're extremely expensive (about twice the price of the Prestige scissors).  Do you think the Prestige shears are worth the extra expense over non-coated ones?



I got them recently from Amazon, I think $12 or $13.

I have not tested the non-stickiness of them yet but as for the regular cutting, they seem pretty good. Definitely worth spending extra to know you're getting something good then taking a chance on some random junk. I've had maybe a dozen trauma shears in the last three years, I haven't lost any of them; I still have all of them. Some I bought, some were given to me, and some must have accidentally fallen into my pocket I guess. Some are definitely better than others. The Prestige ones are in that "better than others" category.

Only thing I'd quibble over is the black handle. I'd prefer they be offered with different colored handles. The plastic handle doesn't need to be black. Neither does the the fluoride coating, for that matter. Fluoride is one of the main ingredients in Teflon (polytetra*fluoro*ethylene, and I know Teflon is only usually black because DuPont chose to color it to differentiate it from the cheap imitations of the time. So that's it, I'd like to see it (at least the handle) in different colors.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2011)

Rip Shears said:


> How many folks have used the Prestige fluoride shears and how many like them?  The only other ones I've seen with the fluoride (black teflon) coating are made by Miltex, and they're extremely expensive (about twice the price of the Prestige scissors).  Do you think the Prestige shears are worth the extra expense over non-coated ones?



I _*had*_ the Miltex shears with RipShears until they were, shall we say, "liberated" from me at the scene of a roll over MVA. For the time I had them, they worked great together.

:sad: I miss them.

And, if I ever see anyone at work with them wedged in their belt, I'm going to be royaly pissed.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 26, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I _*had*_ the Miltex shears with RipShears until they were, shall we say, "liberated" from me at the scene of a roll over MVA. For the time I had them, they worked great together.
> 
> :sad: I miss them.
> 
> And, if I ever see anyone at work with them wedged in their belt, I'm going to be royaly pissed.



Sorry to hear that.  Not that it's going to be any consolation for your lost Rip Shears, but we now offer our glow-in-the-dark Firefly to help medics keep track of their gear in low-light situations.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 27, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> I got them recently from Amazon, I think $12 or $13.
> 
> I have not tested the non-stickiness of them yet but as for the regular cutting, they seem pretty good. Definitely worth spending extra to know you're getting something good then taking a chance on some random junk. I've had maybe a dozen trauma shears in the last three years, I haven't lost any of them; I still have all of them. Some I bought, some were given to me, and some must have accidentally fallen into my pocket I guess. Some are definitely better than others. The Prestige ones are in that "better than others" category.
> 
> Only thing I'd quibble over is the black handle. I'd prefer they be offered with different colored handles. The plastic handle doesn't need to be black. Neither does the the fluoride coating, for that matter. Fluoride is one of the main ingredients in Teflon (polytetra*fluoro*ethylene, and I know Teflon is only usually black because DuPont chose to color it to differentiate it from the cheap imitations of the time. So that's it, I'd like to see it (at least the handle) in different colors.



They do have a few different colors, I know they have blue/purple handles. 







I have not used mine too many times but they seem to be pretty good shears, I did compare them to a pair of Claus titanium shears on some tape and they seemed to not stick as much, but not a huge difference. I feel like they were worth the price since they at least cut better than some of the cheapo shears i have seen.


----------

